# Endometrial Function Test Anyone?



## joy1234 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I have just had a consultation with a new clinic and they are suggesting I undergo an Endometrial Function Test. I was wondering if anybody has had any experience of this? It is outrageously expensive (€1,200 here in Dublin) and I am not sure it would shed any light on our repeated implantation failures...

I'm feeling a bit hopeless at the moment as I am not sure where to go from here. I've already had 10 embryos transferred between 3 FETs and 2 fresh cycles and didn't even get the shadow of a faint BFP. On my last cycle, I started bleeding on 9dp3dt which I thought was quite early given the amount of progesterone I was taking (2 crinone gel a day) and this never happened to me before, although I did get spotting on cyclogest starting from 10dp5dt. I've had the Chicago test checked and everything seems within range, except for high antinuclear antibodies for which I will have steroids and low dose aspirin with my next cycle. Intralipids will also be put into the mix. I have mild PCOS (irregular periods but I do ovulate every month) and DH has poor sperm quality and count with elevated DNA frag (25%). I believe we are the perfect couple for IVF/ICSI and still it has only given us heartache


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Joy - I'm sorry you find yourself in this situation...  I'm afraid I don't know anything about an endometrial function test - it sounds like  you've had most of the tests you can have! 

I've had early bleeding in the past and in my last fresh cycle I used gestone (going for prontogest this time) which got me to OTD without bleeding. A friend of mine was still bleeding with gestone and in her last cycle I believe she was on 2x gestone, utrogestan and hcg shots during the 2ww and that worked for her - but that is extreme!. Maybe you're not absorbing the gel enough?

It sounds like maybe a second opinion would be a good idea? I truly hope you get the result you want xx


----------



## joy1234 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi angelica...yeah, at this stage I feel I've had all tests I could possibly have but there is always something more that we can be tested for! Unfortunately I really couldn't find much info about the EFT online, so that doesn't sound too encouraging!!! I'm gonna start my 3rd fresh cycle (6th with the frozen ones) in October. With this cycle I will be on the pill for 3 weeks and then I'll be on a combination of short and long protocol, we'll see what happens!

Angelica, I see from your signature you've been through the mill yourself, how are you coping with this tough journey? Thanks for your lovely words!


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm not sure about exact details and prices of tests here, but I do know several ladies on here who have been helped by these kind of test....sometimes your blood hormone levels are out of synch with the stage that your endometrium is at, which could cause problems, say your blood tests says day 21 but your lining that day is only at day 17 stage, if that makes sense?
All the best hun, is delaying your next IVF an option until you've had chance to explore a little further? It took me 17 cycles, so I know how soul-destroying this process is x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Joy

It doesn't get easier does it! I've just started another fresh cycle. Day 9 of stimms on SP for me - 5 follies on the scan yesterday and another scan tomorrow. I have my bad days but crying doesn't help! 

I hope you get some answers...What doesn't kill you makes you stronger  

Angelica
x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Joy, I'm at that stage too where I've pretty much done every test there is!   

This time my consultant has tentatively suggested the endometrial receptivity array (ERA) test you're talking about. With me, we would do a fresh cycle and EC, then freeze all so my lining can be tested at 5dpec (equivalent day 5 transfer day). From what I've read, the result comes back either receptive, post receptive or prereceptive so then they can work out the best day to transfer on a FET cycle - what they call personalised embryo transfer (pET).

There's quite a buzz about it and it looks very promising!

Good luck with your cycle   xx


----------

